# What do you get when a wheel rolls over a Wilson and picks up a second M9A3 instead



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A NEW Beretta Wheel - Of course 

(sold the Wilson Brig and picked up a second M9A3 to replace it)


----------



## Bummy425 (May 25, 2016)

My wheel only has 4 spokes, guess I need to post a picture 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's, um, wheel nice!
Weally!


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

My Beretta wheel is under construction.:mrgreen:


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Flight_Medic said:


> My Beretta wheel is under construction.:mrgreen:


It does look a little flat. Just like mine until a few weeks ago. Now I have three.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Flight_Medic said:


> My Beretta wheel is under construction.:mrgreen:


Cool! Go buy 3 more now


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BKiNorLh4ek%2F/

Ernest Langdon calls his "The Wheel of Freedom".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

xotech said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BKiNorLh4ek%2F/
> 
> Ernest Langdon calls his "The Wheel of Freedom".
> ...


Yea, I started a thread at the Beretta Forum about how they jacked my wheel concept and posted it on the Beretta Facebook page


----------

